# Oil???



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone run mobil 1? And if so, any difference?
And how often?


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

That's what is says on the oil cap so I'm runnin it at least until the warranty is up... Mobil 1 Fully Synthetic.

Any difference... From what exactly do you want to compare?

Changing intervals... anywhere between 3,000 to 5,000 miles. With a clean motor like ours running synthetic, you can probably push it farther. I just baby mine and do it around 3,000. 

A lot of people here run other brands too, with their opinions. I'm sure they will be chiming in  :cool


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Only Mobil 1 for mine.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Amsoil or Royal Purple.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Synthetic only!!!!!!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Im runnig mobil clean 5000 and change it every 5000. But i think im going to start mobil 1.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Mobil 1 and change it every 6K. The stuff's still gold when I'm changing it. I've got an '04 -- and on dino the temp gauge used to go straight up to 1/2 way. Ever since changing to syn -- it only goes up to 3/8. That is amazing.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Use oil which conforms to GM 6094M. Mobil 1 does.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help you guys rock.:cheers


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Kinda late on this thread but I was castrol syntec and it does great for me! Fully synthetic


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

goatboy_2004GTO said:


> Kinda late on this thread but I was castrol syntec and it does great for me! Fully synthetic


how much does that run a quart


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> how much does that run a quart


Gonna run anywhere from around 6.00 to 8.00 bucks...I think I paid like 6.50 a quart. Great oil though! I've used Castrol on every car I've owned and have had no problems at all.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

bg2m8o said:


> Use oil which conforms to GM 6094M. Mobil 1 does.


The spec for the newer motor is GM Standard 4718M.

Most 5w30 synthetics on the market meet that spec, but not all, so be sure to check the label.

These AMSOIL products meet that spec:
AMSOIL Series 2000 0w30
AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 5w30
AMSOIL XL Synthetic 5w30

For those that might not have seen it, you can see how the various synthetics on the market compare in these two AMSOIL commissioned oil comparisions:
Comparative Motor Oil Test Nov 05
Comparative Motor Oil Test Dec 03
:cheers


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Use oil which conforms to GM 6094M. Mobil 1 does.


My Bad. The correct fluid for the LS2 is GM4718M.


----------

